# Issue with ECU coding P1647 - 008



## squal75fr (Jun 17, 2015)

Dear all,

I'm facing with an issue with my '08 Phaeton.
I have 2 faults in the VAG-COM that I don't success to solve it.
Faults are in 01 and 13 controllers but I think that both are linked.
Impact: the ACC doesn't work anymore; i have an error message when I try to activate it on the steering wheel.

Here the log:

VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: Release 12.12.0 (x64)
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ88003325 License Plate: 
Mileage: 164740km Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 28 34 36 37 38
3C 42 46 47 52 55 57 62 65 66 68 69 71 72 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ88003325 Mileage: 164740km/102364miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: OK 0000
07-Control Head -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
23-Brake Booster -- Status: OK 0000
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: OK 0000
3C-Lane Change -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
57-TV Tuner -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010
66-Seat, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
68-Wiper Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
71-Battery Charger -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DL HW: 8H2 907 560 
Component: 4.2l V8/5V G 0040 
Revision: 1PH01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0G3675176
Coding: 0011873
Shop #: WSC 08020 666 91376
VCID: 73E539471140F386991-5000

1 Fault Found:
005703 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus 
P1647 - 008 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 164749 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.10.08
Time: 14:16:09

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 24.0°C
Temperature: 23.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 11.811 V

Readiness: 0110 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 Q HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 4,2 MPI RdW 3402 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 4391716
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 08020 666 91376
VCID: 4581B79F0F543D36E75-5000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD5212749702B46511-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 D HW: 5WK 485 05
Component: Kessy 6840 
Revision: 68406620 Serial number: VWX3Z0G3675176
Coding: 0217324
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F1E2B9F06C05EFC3-807D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 77FD0D5702389FA6A59-8022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 BE
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 2257 
Coding: 0500733
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 5DB17FFF87C455F6DF5-5072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2541171FE814DD36C75-8070

1 Fault Found:
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 M HW: 3D0 937 049 M
Component: J519 6500 
Revision: -4004--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 610C0000EB3915060000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3467FA5B53CEB4BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 567 L HW: 3D0 907 567 L
Component: AC201 RDW 1 031 0701 
Revision: 00031000 Serial number: 00000000900325
Coding: 0010000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3561C75F58B4ADB6775-8060

2 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101101
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 143
Mileage: 164749 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.10.08
Time: 14:08:51

Freeze Frame:
Count: 38

00272 - Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101100
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 7
Reset counter: 183
Mileage: 164648 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.10.01
Time: 18:58:45

Freeze Frame:
Count: 18


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012360
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2541171FE814DD36C75-8070

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 L
Component: J527 3601 
Coding: 0001222
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 489FBEAB3F46205E1C3-801D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 920 885 H HW: 3D0 920 885 H
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 4227 
Revision: KPH06V02 
Coding: 0007101
Shop #: WSC 38539 123 12929
VCID: 2F6DF537BEE897663D9-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AH
Component: Standheizung 3426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 63C54907A6A06306E91-8036

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 885 H
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 4227 
Coding: FFF7FFFF3F1002
Shop #: WSC 38539 123 12929
VCID: F0EFB64BE356489EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 563 F
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 007 0420 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 00000000010274
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55E1278EF0EB46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 H
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 306FF64BA7D6889E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275D1D179218CF26F59-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1720 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6FED35377A68D7667D9-803A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 M
Component: NAVIGATION 2217 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3E73D8736A826EEEA6F-5072

1 Fault Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 D
Component: Dachmodul 0802 
Coding: 0004119
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 24470A1BE32E243ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3C: Lane Change Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L6 907 566 B HW: 7L6 907 566 A
Component: J0769_SWA_MasterH10 0070 
Revision: 00H10000 Serial number: 6PZ 009 014-01
Coding: 0010152
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3C77D27B7B9E7CFE88B-8069

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 907 568 B
Component: J0770_SWA_Slave_H08 0070

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6PZ 009 014-21

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 3F09.11.0700H0800000010102ÿ

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 010102ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 1B HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3365F94751C0B386591-4A9C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6002

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6001

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 6001

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 6001

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204F060BF736381EB43-8075

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 7L6-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 907 357 A HW: 7L6 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0001 
Revision: H02 Serial number: 
Coding: 2213953
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3979CB6F74AC49D693D-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000033

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000033

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0160 
Revision: R0H16000 Serial number: 91100500280601
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E7DDDD17D2988F26B59-80B2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 273 F HW: 3D0 907 273 F
Component: J0502 RDK 0005 
Revision: 00004005 Serial number: 00000700003052
Coding: 264900537B759D86AE426A0000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 29591B2F840CF956E3D-807C

4 Faults Found:
01467 - Front Left Tire Pressure Sensor (G222) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 107
Mileage: 162921 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.08.20
Time: 09:05:08

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 46.0

01468 - Front Right Tire Pressure Sensor (G223) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 107
Mileage: 162921 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.08.20
Time: 09:05:08

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 49.0

01469 - Rear Left Tire Pressure Sensor (G224) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 107
Mileage: 162921 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.08.20
Time: 09:05:08

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 52.0

01470 - Rear Right Tire Pressure Sensor (G225) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 107
Mileage: 162921 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2016.08.20
Time: 09:05:08

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 55.0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 959 860 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1721 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DF537BAE897663D9-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3D1-955-119.lbl
Part No: 3D1 955 119 B
Component: Front Wiper 2306 
Coding: 0013685
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 376832
VCID: 285F1E2B9F06C05EFC3-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 24470A1BE32E243ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55E1278EF0EB46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No SW: 3W0 035 385 AP HW: 3W0 035 385 AP
Component: VW rSAP Phaeton 0195 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 30700000060731
Coding: 0011001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 8305E987C6E04306091-80D6

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


Last actions I done:
- I changed the left rear lamp
- I disconnected the ZAB and reput it in place 
- I recalibrated Steering wheel after geometry
- Error in 01 controler can be deleted in VAG-COM but reappears after a few seconds.

Thanks a lot for your help.
Squal


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Squal,

Did you reset ALL DTCs? 

You said you can clear the error in controller 01, but it returns. If it is caused by a fault in controller 13, you have to clear that one also. One of the faults in controller 13 is intermittent, cause by EMI.

Is your Phaeton sometimes parked under power lines or close to powerful electric motors? 

I would clear all DTCs. That will cause VCDS to run another scan. Sometimes it takes 2 or 3 resets for the reset to "stick". 

If this is a new fault, that's what I would do until I started taking the car apart - unless you have reason to believe that the ACC is really broken. 


-Eric


----------



## squal75fr (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi, 
Yes I reseted all DTCs a lot of time.
But as explained previously fault "005703 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus" comes back at every times.

Regarding "Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference" on controler 13, please don't care on that. It appears sometime but can be deleted easily - I just forgot to delete it before to post.

My main concerns is really the error on controler 01 which, I'm quite sure, creates the error on controler 13.

Thanks
Squal


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

squal75fr said:


> My main concerns is really the error on controler 01 which, I'm quite sure, creates the error on controler 13.


Hi Squal - I'm no expert at all - but why do you think the above? My assumption is the same as Eric's - it is an error in 13 causing the error in 1.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

*If there is anybody here with a 2008 V8 with ACC, please post your controller 13 coding.*

*If there is anybody here with a 2008 V8 with ACC, please post your controller 13 coding.
*



squal75fr said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm facing with an issue with my '08 Phaeton.
> I have 2 faults in the VAG-COM that I don't success to solve it.
> ...


If I understand your problem Squal, your ACC isn't working. By "ACC" are you referring to "Automatic Cruise Control"? 

If so, it is controlled by controller 13 which is the Auto Distance Regulator. It's disabled because of EMI. 

I don't have this controller because I have regular cruise control. 


As far as your other controller 13 fault:

Controller 01 thinks that Controller 13 needs recoding. 

Since it's a ROW 2008, I'm not sure if there is information here on how it's supposed to be coded. 

Look at post #61 of this thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1902140-VAG-COM-Controller-Lists-from-Phaetons/page3

He doesn't say what year his V8 is, but it's the only V8 in the controller list with a controller 13.

Squal, If your coding needs to be changed, remember that you have to refresh the CAN Gateway (19) after recoding any controller. 

Good luck.

-Eric

*If there is anybody here with a 2008 V8 with ACC, please post your controller 13 coding.*


----------



## squal75fr (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Eric,

I checked coding I had 2 years ago and it seems the same for the controler 13.
Here below 2 yers ago scan:

VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ88003325 License Plate: 
Mileage: 140180km-87103mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3D (6N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 13 15 16 17 18 19 23 28 34 36 37 38
3C 42 46 47 52 55 57 62 65 66 68 69 71 72 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZ88003325 Mileage: 140180km/87103miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: OK 0000
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: OK 0000
07-Control Head -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
23-Brake Booster -- Status: OK 0000
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
34-Level Control -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: OK 0000
3C-Lane Change -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
57-TV Tuner -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
66-Seat, Rear -- Status: OK 0000
68-Wiper Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
71-Battery Charger -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 4D0-907-560-BGH.lbl
Part No SW: 4D0 907 560 DL HW: 8H2 907 560 
Component: 4.2l V8/5V A 0040 
Revision: 1PH01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0G3675176
Coding: 0011873
Shop #: WSC 08020 666 91376
VCID: 73E5394E11152586991-517A

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 1001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 Q HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 4,2 MPI RdW 3402 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 4391716
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 08020 666 91376
VCID: 4581B7960F01EB36E75-5198

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H33 0047 
Coding: 0008376
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BD5212E4925FD46511-517A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 137 D HW: 5WK 485 05
Component: Kessy 6840 
Revision: 68406620 Serial number: VWX3Z0G3675176
Coding: 0217324
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 285F1E229F53165EFC3-807D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: 3D0-959-759.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 759 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 BF 1720 
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 77FD0D5E026D49A6A59-8022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 3D0-035-00x-07.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 007 BE
Component: ZAB COCKPIT 2257 
Coding: 0500737
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 5DB17FF6879183F6DF5-517A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 J
Component: Climatronic D1 2031 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 25411716E8410B36C75-8070

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3D0-937-049-V2.clb
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 M HW: 3D0 937 049 M
Component: J519 6500 
Revision: -4004--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 610C0000EB3915060000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3467FA52539B62BE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 567 L HW: 3D0 907 567 L
Component: AC201 RDW 1 031 0701 
Revision: 00031000 Serial number: 00000000900325
Coding: 0010000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3561C75658E17BB6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012360
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 25411716E8410B36C75-8070

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 L
Component: J527 3601 
Coding: 0001222
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 489FBEA23F13F65E1C3-801D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 920 885 H HW: 3D0 920 885 H
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 4227 
Revision: KPH06V02 
Coding: 0007101
Shop #: WSC 38539 123 12929
VCID: 2F6DF53EBEBD41663D9-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AH
Component: Standheizung 3426 
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 63C5490EA6F5B506E91-8036

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 885 H
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 4227 
Coding: FFF7FFFF3F1002
Shop #: WSC 38539 123 12929
VCID: F0EFB642E3039E9EE43-80A5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 23: Brake Booster Labels: 3D0-907-563.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 563 F
Component: BREMSBOOSTER 007 0420 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 00000000010274
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55E12E8EA53D46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: 3D0-919-158.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 158 H
Component: Klima-Bedienteil D1 0117 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 306FF642A7835E9E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553-V2.clb
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 275D1D1E924D1926F59-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3D0-959-760.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 760 CA
Component: Sitzmemory D1 F 1720 
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6FED353E7A3D01667D9-803A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 3D0-919-887.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 887 M
Component: NAVIGATION 2217 
Coding: 0400000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3E73D87A6DD7B8EEA6F-806B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 D
Component: Dachmodul 0802 
Coding: 0004119
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 24470A12E37BF23ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 3C: Lane Change Labels: None
Part No SW: 7L6 907 566 B HW: 7L6 907 566 A
Component: J0769_SWA_MasterH10 0070 
Revision: 00H10000 Serial number: 6PZ 009 014-01
Coding: 0010152
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3C77D2727BCBAAFE88B-8069

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 907 568 B
Component: J0770_SWA_Slave_H08 0070

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6PZ 009 014-21

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 3F09.11.0700H0800000010102ÿ

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 010102ÿ

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 F
Component: 1B HSG 0102 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3365F94E51956586591-4B36

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3D1 959 701 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 6002

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3D1 959 702 L
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 6001

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3D0 959 703 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 6001

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 3D0 959 704 K
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 6001

Subsystem 5 - Part No: 3D0 909 610 C
Component: 3L HDSG 2330

Subsystem 6 - Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No: 3D0 035 466 A
Component: 12K-AUDIOVERST 0118 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204F0602F763EE1EB43-8075

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 7L6-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 7L6 907 357 A HW: 7L6 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0001 
Revision: H02 Serial number: 
Coding: 2213953
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3979CB6674F99FD693D-806C

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000033

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 A
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000033

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 57: TV Tuner Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 919 148 HW: 3D0 919 148 
Component: TV-Tuner 0160 
Revision: R0H16000 Serial number: 91100500280601
Coding: 0000005
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: E7DDDD1ED2CD5926B59-80B2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 273 F HW: 3D0 907 273 F
Component: J0502 RDK 0005 
Revision: 00004005 Serial number: 00000700003052
Coding: 264900537B759D86AE426A0000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 29591B2684592F56E3D-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 66: Seat, Rear Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 959 860 C
Component: Sitzmemory D1 H 1721 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F6DF53EBABD41663D9-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: 3D1-955-119.lbl
Part No: 3D1 955 119 B
Component: Front Wiper 2306 
Coding: 0013685
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 376832
VCID: 285F1E229F53165EFC3-807D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 24470A12E37BF23ED0B-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 D
Component: 01 Einparkhilfe 0907 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B55E12E8EA53D46111-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: None
Part No SW: 3W0 035 385 AP HW: 3W0 035 385 AP
Component: VW rSAP Phaeton 0195 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 30700000060731
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 8305E98EC6B59506091-80D6

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

Regarding "00272 - Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference" fault I have an automatic garage door just near the radar. Probably the cause.

How to refresh CAN Gatewey 19 on my version? I seen in forum how to do this on MY03 to MY07 version but nothing on mine.

Thank you.
Pascal


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

If your coding is the same as when it worked, then that's not your problem.

Garage door openers are common. They have been in common usage much longer than the Phaeton has been around. 

How long have you had the garage door opener? 

It would have to be something much more powerful. 


It almost sounds like one of those guys who use RF boosters and hack keyless entry systems to get in cars. Has your Phaeton been broken into and had anything stolen? 

Did you change anything? Did you work on the wiring?


-Eric


----------



## squal75fr (Jun 17, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> If your coding is the same as when it worked, then that's not your problem.
> 
> Garage door openers are common. They have been in common usage much longer than the Phaeton has been around.
> 
> ...


Nothing broken, nothing stolen.



53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Did you change anything? Did you work on the wiring?
> 
> -Eric


Nothing on the wiring. The only thing I done is to apply a 3M polish - I seen in a forum that this polish can generate some interferences.
I after this removed the polish with acetone on the front VW logo (radar is just behind it).
*
How to refresh CAN Gatewey 19 on my version? I seen in forum how to do this on MY03 to MY07 version but nothing on mine.*

Thanks.
Squal


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

squal75fr said:


> Nothing broken, nothing stolen.
> 
> 
> Nothing on the wiring. The only thing I done is to apply a 3M polish - I seen in a forum that this polish can generate some interferences.
> ...


Sorry, Squal

I don't know how to refresh the CAN Gateway on the newer ones. If the method here doesn't work, you might have to take it to VW dealer. 

You only need to refresh the CAN gateway if you change the coding though. If your coding is the same as when it worked, it's not the coding. 

-Eric


----------

